
Ask HN: Where can I find online Qt communities? - z0mbie42
Hi HN,<p>I read a lot of love from people here on HN about their experience developing for Qt, but I have trouble finding online communities about Qt.
I&#x27;m aware of https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.reddit.com&#x2F;r&#x2F;QtFramework but it seems not very active.<p>Where can I find active, online communities about Qt?
======
billconan
[https://forum.qt.io/](https://forum.qt.io/)

[https://www.qtcentre.org/](https://www.qtcentre.org/)

~~~
z0mbie42
Thank you!

